
IT operations: The all encompassing tech role [Audio] - venturis_voice
https://www.venturi-group.com/podcast/it-operations-2/
======
DogRunner
@venturis_voice I tried to hear several of your podcasts, but the audio
quality is sub-par. I understand that this is just a side-project, but may be
think about at least move your recordings through a normalizer.

